
Ask HN: What hosting provider do you use? - eecks
I haven&#x27;t looked into web hosts in a long time. Is there any that stand out feature&#x2F;price wise compared to the rest?<p>Initially I just want a host to get my project online so I don&#x27;t have any big requirements.
======
rjcrystal
I have been using asmallorange.com they're great with support and technically.
They have a no bullshit policy opposed to many other hosting providers who
give "unlimited" plans but still have restrictions. They use Marian for data
bases and they also give you jailed shell access to your server even on shared
hosting plan that's pretty awesome.

~~~
rjcrystal
Mariadb (stupid autocorrect)
[https://asmallorange.com](https://asmallorange.com)

------
rb30
I keep hearing good things about [https://surge.sh/](https://surge.sh/)

